# Octovo Kindle Light - KindleBoards review



## KBoards Admin

The past few days I've been using the new Octovo Kindle Light. Thanks to Octovo for giving us this advance look; the light will be available around the end of March 2010, through Amazon and through the Octovo site.










The light is constructed from high-end aluminum which gives it lightness, strength, and a sleek finish.










The underside has a plastic clip attached to it. This clip is sized to fit snugly over the top of the Kindle 2 (or Kindle DX). The lower side of the clip in the photo has a cushiony rubbery pad that grips the light securely to the Kinde.










The light is only 0.85 ounces (24 grams). (The AA battery adds another 0.85 ounces to it.) The total 1.7 ounces is light enough that it does not add noticeably to the weight of the reader.










The LED turns on automatically when the light's arm swivels outward.










Here's a shot in a darkened room, showing the pattern of light thrown by the LED. Octovo tells me that the LED is designed to bring forward the contrast of the text on the screen. The LED throws a soft tone; I found it reasonably diffuse so that it allows for ease of reading, even in dark conditions.










When viewed from normal reading angles, I found no glare or reflection from the light.










KindleWidow gives it her stamp of approval.










The battery is accessed by swiveling the arm to the rear, then sliding back the cover. The cover can then be lifted to access the AA battery. Octovo indicates the battery will last a minimum of 25 hours.































The light also fits onto the Kindle DX, shown below. The lower part of the DX screen isn't lit up quite as brightly as the area nearer the light, but I found it adequately lit for reading over the entire real estate of the DX screen.
























How does the Octovo Kindle Light fit when your Kindle is in a cover? I found it most satisfying to use when holding the Kindle "naked", but I also tried it successfully on several different covers.

It works, for example, with the Amazon Kindle case, as well as Octovo's weave case and quilt cases...































...and with TuffLuv's flip and book-style cases.

















The light doesn't have room to clasp when your Kindle is in a case that use a retention system that claims the Kindle's upper edge (such as Speck's DustJacket cover, shown below).










Summary: The Octovo Kindle Light is a beautifully designed, lightweight, and nicely finished Kindle light. It works well with Kindle 2, lighting up the entire display evenly with a diffuse, eye-friendly bath of light. It also fits on Kindle DX, although some might find the light not bright enough for lower parts of the DX display. Not available for original Kindles. The replaceable AA battery is a plus for convenience. It's available for purchase at the end of March, and will retail for $29.99. The light will come in a protective pouch, which was not available for this pre-release review. Octovo also plans to make it available for Nook and Sony eReaders. Highly recommended.

*Specifications*
Light: LED
Battery: One AA battery (not included)
Battery life: 25 hours
Price: $29.99
Available: March 2010 through Amazon or from Octovo


----------



## pomlover2586

Great review Harvey!!


----------



## Addie

Yes! Thanks so much for the review with pictures! This is probably a dumb question, but do you think having a skin on your Kindle would affect how the light attaches?


----------



## Pushka

It looks 'nice'.  Would you buy it Harvey?


----------



## KBoards Admin

AddieLove said:


> Yes! Thanks so much for the review with pictures! This is probably a dumb question, but do you think having a skin on your Kindle would affect how the light attaches?


I'm pretty sure that the light would fit fine even with a skin on your Kindle... but I will try that tomorrow and say for sure.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Pushka said:


> It looks 'nice'. Would you buy it Harvey?


Yes, this is one I would buy. I think my favorite two booklights right now are this one, and the integrated e-Luminator 2 light.


----------



## Ruby296

Excellent review and great pics, thanks Harvey!


----------



## kindlemama

Wow, great review.  Thank you!  I want one NOW!!!!


----------



## bkw

Harvey said:


> The past few days I've been using the new Octovo Kindle Light. Thanks to Octovo for giving us this advance look; the light will be available around the end of March 2010, through Amazon and through the Octovo site.


Are you saying that members of this board can get the light *now*, or did you receive an early release for reviewing purposes?

Also, Do you have an opinion whether this light is superior to the Kandle for DX users? Thanks.


----------



## Neekeebee

Thanks for reviewing and posting pictures, Harvey.  I've been trying to find a good light that will work for both my K1 and Sony 300.  Hubby was looking at the 3rd picture in your post (the underside of the clip attachment) and says it looks like one could easily unscrew the clip and attach another one with a spring.  Your thoughts?  Thanks!

N


----------



## cjonthehill

Great review with very nicely detailed photos!  I think this light will be on my wish list......although I'm waiting for someone to make a light that 'really' works for the DX.

Thanks!


----------



## lulucello

How does the weight compare to the weight of the Kandle?


----------



## Linda1915

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for reviewing and posting pictures, Harvey. I've been trying to find a good light that will work for both my K1 and Sony 300. Hubby was looking at the 3rd picture in your post (the underside of the clip attachment) and says it looks like one could easily unscrew the clip and attach another one with a spring. Your thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> N


I was studying that same picture and wondering about that clip. I just don't have any idea what to replace it with. If you find a way to adapt it for K1, please share!!

Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

bkw said:


> Are you saying that members of this board can get the light *now*, or did you receive an early release for reviewing purposes?
> 
> Also, Do you have an opinion whether this light is superior to the Kandle for DX users? Thanks.


I received an early one - - it's not available for purchase yet. I'll ask Octovo to let us know as soon as they're available for order.

I haven't tried a Kandle yet... good question. The Kandle has two LEDs that are powered by two 3V batteries (CR2032's). I would like to do a side-by-side comparison on a DX of those two lights.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for reviewing and posting pictures, Harvey. I've been trying to find a good light that will work for both my K1 and Sony 300. Hubby was looking at the 3rd picture in your post (the underside of the clip attachment) and says it looks like one could easily unscrew the clip and attach another one with a spring. Your thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> N


Yes, it's designed so that the same aluminum body can be used with different clips. I don't know, though, if Octovo plans to sell the clips separately. I will ask - good question!


----------



## KBoards Admin

One thing I do like about this light: you can change the battery without the need for a screwdriver or other tool. As someone who reads a lot on airplanes and in airports, that's a plus for me.


----------



## cheerio

awesome pics, thanks for the early review


----------



## skyblue

Thank you, Harvey, for the very detailed Octovo Kindle light review, including photos!  

I love the sleek design and the fact that it's lightweight.  My only concern is that the illumination appears to fade near the bottom of the page.  Is that an accurate assessment, or a photographic illusion?


----------



## Neekeebee

Harvey said:


> Yes, it's designed so that the same aluminum body can be used with different clips. I don't know, though, if Octovo plans to sell the clips separately. I will ask - good question!


Thanks, Harvey!

N


----------



## gibsongirl

Thanks for your review and the pics. I'm pretty happy with my Kandle, but your point about battery access is a good one--I'd hate to have to change the Kandle's batteries in an airport, since it requires a tiny screwdriver to get the cover off and on.  I'm excited for the Octovo light to come out.


----------



## KBoards Admin

skyblue said:


> Thank you, Harvey, for the very detailed Octovo Kindle light review, including photos!
> 
> I love the sleek design and the fact that it's lightweight. My only concern is that the illumination appears to fade near the bottom of the page. Is that an accurate assessment, or a photographic illusion?


While it is brighter nearer the LED (naturally), the light really does provide fully sufficient lighting across the whole height of the Kindle 2 screen. I would not be concerned about it.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Ooooh, I really, REALLY like this booklight! I think I might have to get one when they come out because the Mighty Bright light is starting to annoy me when I read on my side. Thank you for the detailed photos and review!


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Harvey, thanks for the review, but I have a couple questions.  Do you think the light would fit on the Kindle 2 in a Noreve case?  Somehow, I don't think that would work because of the tight and close fit of the Noreve tension design.  Also, I saw the foam on the inside back of the clip, but it didn't look like there was foam on the inside front of the clip.  Do I have to worry about the inside front of the clip scratching or marring the Kindle 2 white plastic case?

Thanks, Gene


----------



## lulucello

I'd be interested to see your side-by-side review comparing the Octovo light with the Kandle.  My burro was finally able to deliver my Kandle to me in Mexico, just yesterday.  I think the two LED lights in the Kandle offer a really even light and the way it clips on holds that light steady.  This is an improvement over the flexible arm of my E-luminator.


----------



## pawsplus

Is there any reason why this wouldn't work on the K1?  I've been searching for a decent booklite and so far they all suck.    I'm willing to spend $30 on this one if it really is all that!  But it has to fit Kate Kindle.


----------



## egh34

Love this design, very sleek. I have the Mighty Bright and get tired of the goose-neck design, and the glare which I struggle with. Can't wait til Octovo starts to sell this!


----------



## cgamboa68

I've been browsing for a good light, with Kandle in the lead, however Ocotovo may be a leading contender. Thanks for the pictures! It has really helped me in deciding which light can fit with my Javoedge flip case, which has a perfectly snug fit for my Kindle- possibly too snug for most lights. I'll have to try it when it comes out!


----------



## KBoards Admin

kb7uen Gene said:


> Harvey, thanks for the review, but I have a couple questions. Do you think the light would fit on the Kindle 2 in a Noreve case? Somehow, I don't think that would work because of the tight and close fit of the Noreve tension design. Also, I saw the foam on the inside back of the clip, but it didn't look like there was foam on the inside front of the clip. Do I have to worry about the inside front of the clip scratching or marring the Kindle 2 white plastic case?
> 
> Thanks, Gene


Gene, I don't have a Noreve to try that on... but it would depend on how much room is available for the clip to settle over the top edge.

In terms of scratching: no worries. The plastic is very smooth, and I don't think it would pose any risk for scratching the Kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin

pawsplus said:


> Is there any reason why this wouldn't work on the K1? I've been searching for a decent booklite and so far they all suck.  I'm willing to spend $30 on this one if it really is all that! But it has to fit Kate Kindle.


I don't think it would fit on a K1, Elizabeth... the shape of the top edge is different and the clip would not settle securely on that. It is possible that a clip could be designed specifically for the K1, but I don't think Octovo has plans to create one. This thread would be a good place to give them a feel for what kind of demand there might be, though, for a K1 clip for the Octovo light.


----------



## JCBeam

Harvey,

Have you got an Oberon cover and if so, would the Octovo Kindle Light or does it, fit?

Thanks,
Juanita


----------



## pawsplus

Harvey said:


> I don't think it would fit on a K1, Elizabeth... the shape of the top edge is different and the clip would not settle securely on that. It is possible that a clip could be designed specifically for the K1, but I don't think Octovo has plans to create one. This thread would be a good place to give them a feel for what kind of demand there might be, though, for a K1 clip for the Octovo light.


Well, darn.  Does anyone know -- is there any reason that the Kandle wouldn't fit on a K1??


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Harvey, is there any reason that someone with a K1 couldn't just clip this light to the back of whatever cover (say an Oberon) and use the light that way?  It looks to me, in the pictures that you took with your covers, that it just might work that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey. . . .you mentioned that it didn't seem to illuminate the DX screen as well because the screen is larger.  What if you put the light on the side opposite the buttons?  If ind that works better on my DX with the Veralux light I have. . .

The other question. . .and my apologies if I missed this. . . .how long do the batteries last?


----------



## Skydog

Ann in Arlington said:


> The other question. . .and my apologies if I missed this. . . .how long do the batteries last?


In one of the reviews or Octovo specs I read 25 hours for battery life.


----------



## cheerio

wow, that is a long time


----------



## KBoards Admin

JCBeam said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Have you got an Oberon cover and if so, would the Octovo Kindle Light or does it, fit?
> 
> Thanks,
> Juanita


I do not have an Oberon cover... it's still on my wish list. From your many pictures of Oberons, though, I would think that it would fit fine, as I believe there's enough give between the Kindle and the cover.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Thanks Harvey, I took a look at the Kindle 2 and the Noreve cover, and it looks like the only place I could slide the light over the Kindle would be just above the previous page button on the left side of the Kindle 2.

  For the KDX owners, this would work out great for them as well, with the added benefit of being able to position the light anywhere on the left side of the KDX.  But if the KDX owner puts it in just about the middle of the left side of the KDX, it should provide pretty even illumination from the top of the screen to the bottom of the screen.  This is just my best guesstimate on my part, but I wouldn't be surprised if I was pretty much on track here.

I don't know if you still have the light or not, but if you do, can you give this a try, and amend the Octovo Kindle Light review with a few more pictures of both the K2 and the KDX with the light on the left side?

Gene


----------



## karisaf

Does anyone know when this month the Octovo is supposed to be released? I don't even see it for pre-order on the Amazon or Octo site.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Harvey.  I'm glad I found this thread.  
I love the looks of this light, and although I hate spending $30 on a light, 
it looks like it would last a long time.
deb


----------



## lulucello

Could the Octovo light be clipped on to the left side (on top) of the Kindle.  All the pics show it on the right side.  I wonder if it would work with the Noreve rail system. 
Judith


----------



## F1Wild

Thanks for this great review Harvey!  Could you do me a favor and please try the light on the side of the Kindle?  I use my Mighty Bright on the side just above the "home" button as I find it gives better light to the entire page.  I'm not sure if this would work with this light as the light source would extend from the end of the device - so would actually not really be from the middle section of the Kindle, but more from the top right.  OR do you feel this is better used only from the top of the Kindle?


----------



## KBoards Admin

I am just now on my way home from a couple of weeks of travel - - thanks for your posts! I will post pictures of the Octovo light in different positions on the Kindle 2 and Kindle DX.


----------



## F1Wild

Thanks Harvey - safe travels!


----------



## cwitter

Thanks for the wonderful review! I'm looking forward to this light becoming available. I like that it uses a single AA battery - much better than the Kandle CR batteries.


----------



## KBoards Admin

All of the pix below are taken in a completely darkened room; the only light source is the Octovo booklight.

Here's a pic of the booklight mounted on the side of the Kindle 2, for reading in horizontal position. Works well in that position.










Here it is in similar position on the Kindle DX. This also works well.










With the DX flipped around the other way, you're limited to positioning the booklight off-center, to avoid it interfering with button operation. Not recommended for this position, as the light beam doesn't extend over to the right side of the DX's display.










Note that in order for the booklight to be turned "on", the arm has to be extended at right angles. If you swivel it past that (e.g. 120o) or less than that (e.g. 45o), the light won't be turned on. So you really want the light to be positioned so that the swivel bar is roughly centered over your reading display when it's extended.

Having said all that: this light works great on the Kindle 2 when mounted at either the top (for vertical viewing) or on the side (for horizontal viewing).

Although not designed for the Kindle DX, it works well with it for horizontal reading, with the keyboard positioned on the left side. It's iffy for portrait reading on a DX given that the light brightness doesn't quite extend all the way down the display of the vertically-held DX.

Hope that's helpful. I'm enjoying this light and am using it quite a bit on my Kindle 2.


----------



## F1Wild

Thank you so much, Harvey - for the update!!!


----------



## JCBeam

Harvey,

Have we any info as to the actual release date on this light?

Any chance of a comparison between this and the Kandle?

Many thanks for all your reviews/assistance!


----------



## kevindorsey

I think this product is going to be popular.


----------



## cheerio

Looks pretty bright in the dark from the pics


----------



## lulucello

Harvey-
Do you think the Octovo light would work with a Noreve case with the rails?
Judith


----------



## Ron

Does anyone have any idea when this will be available for purchase?


----------



## F1Wild

I thought it was supposed to be released in March (hello - last few hours!), but I don't see any mention of it on Amazon's or Octovo's websites.


----------



## angelad

F1Wild said:


> I thought it was supposed to be released in March (hello - last few hours!), but I don't see any mention of it on Amazon's or Octovo's websites.


I think its a materr of days.


----------



## Cora

http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=22

It's there, just listed as out of stock. The question is, were people stalking the site and nabbed them all or is it just a placeholder right now?


----------



## karisaf

It's just a placeholder. They will be available for purchase in the next couple of days!


----------



## loca

karisaf said:


> It's just a placeholder. They will be available for purchase in the next couple of days!


cool.


----------



## Ron

Go to octovo.com and it is now available.


----------



## Karma Kindle

It may be available, but unless it is being hand-delivered by a handsome man in a tux bearing champagne and fresh cherries who is planning on also delivering a foot massage, the $10 shipping charge on this $29.99, very small and  "exceptionally lightweight" light is excessive.  I'll pass.  


I do note that buried in the website is the information that the light is being shipped INTO the USA for that $10.

I will wait until they have the foresight to stock some in the USA and can ship at a more reasonable cost.


----------



## yekdeli

There was a recent update about Octovo having to close their US distributor...they are currently apparently seeking another...this is why the company HAS to ship from outside the states right now, I think.


----------



## corkyb

I wonder why Amazon isn't carrying it?
Paula


----------



## Ron

I admit that the shipping is high but at my age I cannot afford to delay too long ( Moses was in my high school Graduation Class). Guess I'll have to skip lunch tomorrow.


----------



## ayuryogini

Karma Kindle said:


> _It may be available, but unless it is being hand-delivered by a handsome man in a tux bearing champagne and fresh cherries who is planning on also delivering a foot massage, the $10 shipping_ charge on this $29.99, very small and "exceptionally lightweight" light is excessive. I'll pass.


(italics mine)
KarmaKindle, please, please tell me where you have found this for $10!!!
Count me in!


----------



## Karma Kindle

ayuryogini said:


> (italics mine)
> KarmaKindle, please, please tell me where you have found this for $10!!!
> Count me in!


well.. all I will say is that the last time a man brought me champagne and cherries all it cost me was a smile ...


----------



## Andra

pawsplus said:


> Well, darn.  Does anyone know -- is there any reason that the Kandle wouldn't fit on a K1??


I use my Kandle clipped directly to my K1. It works beautifully. You just have to watch where you position the clip since the top bezel isn't as wide on the K1 and if you get the clip too low, it blocks a little bit of the screen.


----------



## AFH

Good review Harvey - thank you!  Potential problems I see (I don't own an Octovo, but I do have a Kandle, Mighty Bright, and m-Edge light), is that it doesn't have a conventional "clip", and sliding it on and off a Kindle with a skin will possibly (no - likely) damage the skin with time.  It also means it won't fit a cover unless the cover is as thick or thicker than the Kindle; scuffing the cover may also be an issue.  I do have an Oberon cover (and Amazon, and m-Edge), and anything attached to the Kindle itself between the Kindle and back cover will eventually stretch the leather retention straps so they are not as retentive, and I doubt that could be corrected (you can always just replace the elastic corner strap).  Velcro might be OK.

Soooo....no perfect light yet.  The Kandle and Octovo were clearly designed for bare Kindles - no skin, no cover, zilch, nada.  They can be adapted perhaps, and even made to work, but are designed to fit on just the Kindle, and I suspect way more than half of Kindle owners have their baby protected, skinned and covered to a fare-thee well.  Closest cover-designed light so far is the m-Edge, and it has issues of its own.  Most adaptable is the Mighty Bright (probably fits any cover or configuration), but the trade-off is bulk and size, although it's certainly the brightest and most functional so far.

Still waiting....


----------



## ayuryogini

AFH said:


> Good review Harvey - thank you! Potential problems I see (I don't own an Octovo, but I do have a Kandle, Mighty Bright, and m-Edge light), is that it doesn't have a conventional "clip", and sliding it on and off a Kindle with a skin will possibly (no - likely) damage the skin with time. It also means it won't fit a cover unless the cover is as thick or thicker than the Kindle; scuffing the cover may also be an issue. I do have an Oberon cover (and Amazon, and m-Edge), and anything attached to the Kindle itself between the Kindle and back cover will eventually stretch the leather retention straps so they are not as retentive, and I doubt that could be corrected (you can always just replace the elastic corner strap). Velcro might be OK.
> 
> Soooo....no perfect light yet. The Kandle and Octovo were clearly designed for bare Kindles - no skin, no cover, zilch, nada. They can be adapted perhaps, and even made to work, but are designed to fit on just the Kindle, and I suspect way more than half of Kindle owners have their baby protected, skinned and covered to a fare-thee well. Closest cover-designed light so far is the m-Edge, and it has issues of its own. Most adaptable is the Mighty Bright (probably fits any cover or configuration), but the trade-off is bulk and size, although it's certainly the brightest and most functional so far.
> 
> Still waiting....


I have the Octovo, and there is almost no way that the light would somehow damage one's decal or skin (the only way I could imagine it is if someone was trying to, and then I still don't see it) it has a small rubberized area that allows it to fit the Kindle (with or without a skin) snugly, but protects it from harm; also, the width of plastic clip-on is such that it is strong enough not to break, but nowhere near thick enough that it would stretch any leather straps.

For my M-Edge, I prefer the e-luminator, but for my Oberons, I definitely prefer the Octovo; (tried Verilux, Kandle and MightyBright (regular and telescoping); this is a great little light.


----------



## AFH

ayuryogini said:


> I have the Octovo, and there is almost no way that the light would somehow damage one's decal or skin (the only way I could imagine it is if someone was trying to, and then I still don't see it) it has a small rubberized area that allows it to fit the Kindle (with or without a skin) snugly, but protects it from harm; also, the width of plastic clip-on is such that it is strong enough not to break, but nowhere near thick enough that it would stretch any leather straps.
> 
> For my M-Edge, I prefer the e-luminator, but for my Oberons, I definitely prefer the Octovo; (tried Verilux, Kandle and MightyBright (regular and telescoping); this is a great little light.


Good to know ayuryogini! As I said, _potential _ problems. My skin is a matte DecalGirl, and _sliding _ on a clip tight enough to stay on well (say, a couple hundred or so times during a year) seems like it would eventually scratch the skin, which is rather soft, or scuff the matte, since the front clip appears to fit rather flush and has no padding; you can always replace the skin, of course. I also tried the Kandle, and with the clip on the Kindle itself in its Oberon cover, it stretches the leather strap in the upper left corner enough that it noticeably loosens up with use, and the back of the Kandle clip is pretty thin. The Octovo appears to have a less wide clip, and not as thick maybe, so perhaps the effect is less. Will definitely give it a try; as I said, it seems not to be designed for a covered or decaled Kindle, but from your experience apparently can be made to work. I will definitely post a review with my experience....


----------



## cheerio

ayuryogini said:


> I have the Octovo, and there is almost no way that the light would somehow damage one's decal or skin (the only way I could imagine it is if someone was trying to, and then I still don't see it) it has a small rubberized area that allows it to fit the Kindle (with or without a skin) snugly, but protects it from harm; also, the width of plastic clip-on is such that it is strong enough not to break, but nowhere near thick enough that it would stretch any leather straps.
> 
> For my M-Edge, I prefer the e-luminator, but for my Oberons, I definitely prefer the Octovo; (tried Verilux, Kandle and MightyBright (regular and telescoping); this is a great little light.


Thanks for the recommendation, I am looking at getting away from my Kandle


----------



## angelad

AFH said:


> Good to know ayuryogini! As I said, _potential _ problems. My skin is a matte DecalGirl, and _sliding _ on a clip tight enough to stay on well (say, a couple hundred or so times during a year) seems like it would eventually scratch the skin, which is rather soft, or scuff the matte, since the front clip appears to fit rather flush and has no padding; you can always replace the skin, of course. I also tried the Kandle, and with the clip on the Kindle itself in its Oberon cover, it stretches the leather strap in the upper left corner enough that it noticeably loosens up with use, and the back of the Kandle clip is pretty thin. The Octovo appears to have a less wide clip, and not as thick maybe, so perhaps the effect is less. Will definitely give it a try; as I said, it seems not to be designed for a covered or decaled Kindle, but from your experience apparently can be made to work. I will definitely post a review with my experience....


Is there anyway to get around the scratching issue? Anything innovative?


----------



## lizziebeth

I agree with Ayuryogini regarding potential for damage to a skin from the Octovo light. I've have a matte decalgirl skin and, although I've only been using the light for a short time, there are no signs of damage so far.  I do't think it's going to be a problem, but time will tell..


----------



## ayuryogini

angelad said:


> Is there anyway to get around the scratching issue? Anything innovative?


Just for clarification:
What scratching issue? There is no scratching issue.
The only comment about a "scratching issue" was by someone who had never used the Octovo light; They were listing potential problems of something they hadn't yet seen; so far, people with the light have reported that it isn't an issue.


----------



## AFH

First of all, I am neither a defender or detractor of this light. It's a light, not my Aunt Martha or my favorite ball team. Secondly, I _can _ now speak with authority because I own one, since it arrived today. It arrived, BTW, broken - small plastic rivet holding the clip was snapped (and not damaged in shipping), so Octostyle gets an "F" for QC, but that has nothing to do with the light itself. I sent an email, so I'll get to sample their CS as well; could be wonderful - time will tell. I glued it on with Superglue, which seemed to work just dandy, and I really can't see a reason to detach the clip in the future. The little rubber bumper on the rear clip _does _ rub the DecalGirl skin when you take it on and off since it doesn't clip on like a standard clip, so it could cause it to detach at the top, but the skin is pretty tough, and it's not an extremely tight fit so with care I expect you can avoid any noticeable wear or damage to the skin.










And yes, it _will _ stretch your Oberon cover:










The angle and the thickness of the clip itself push the back cover back a fair amount, but the Oberon is pretty flexible leather, so I'm guessing this won't be a problem. You can replace the corner elastic easily if it stretches out of shape, which is likely with use, but I will probably just leave the light on the Kindle anyway. Harvey did say it wasn't ideal for covers whose top real estate was used for securing your Kindle.










Other than the case itself, which is metal, the other components seem pretty flimsy, particularly the battery cover, which just locks with _very _ thin, small plastic clips on either end:










This could be significant, because you'll likely be taking this part on and off a lot. Again, time will tell, but this part was clearly not overengineered. The upside is that the battery case cover is somewhat cosmetic, since the battery is pretty secure without it, and is covered when the light is closed. The bottom line is that it's a pretty good light; the color cast is a warm yellow rather than the somewhat harsh "fluorescent" look of the Kandle. It's much more compact and lightweight than the Mighty Bright, it will probably fit more configurations of Kindles and covers than the Kandle or the m-Edge, and it definitely provides superior lighting to either of them, as well as providing better coverage. It does seem to be rather delicate, so its long term durability remains to be seen. I like it, warts and all, so there, I guess I _am _ a defender? 

*Addendum1 (4/16/2010): Customer Service contacted me the day after, offering a replacement if I sent the broken unit back. I advised I had Superglued and sent photos because they were interested in the cause, so I'll give CS an "A".

*Addendum 2 (4/18/2010): If anyone is still interested, the front clip _does _ mark the DecalGirl matte skin after a relatively short time - just an imprint and a glossy area to indicate where the clip attaches - so far no scratches or tearing; might not be as noticeable on a glossy cover. Don't have a photo to post but if it becomes significant I'll add one. This is a trade-off for what I actually consider the best light for a covered Kindle so far. Every gadget has compromises, and I consider this a minor one, YMMV...


----------



## clarkkent93

I just got my first Kindle this past weekend so trying to get the necessary accessories to make my purchase "complete".

I read mainly at night so the Octovo Solis is a must.  No 2 ways around it.  I wish it was selling through Amazon but it still isn't.  I'm looking for a cover of some sort, whether that be a jacket or sleeve.  Personally, I don't care if I read without the cover.  That doesn't bother me.  I'm disabled so most of my reading is at home.  I'd like to get a leather cover from M-Edge.  I'm debating between the M-Edge Page Sleeve or Prodigy Jacket.

Would anyone mind giving their best "guess" which would be better for me?  Again, the jacket/cover/sleeve is mainly for protection.  Most reading will be done without it.  I also need to be able to use the Solis.

Ideas?


----------



## happyblob

Does it have a cool or warm light?


----------



## clarkkent93

I have no idea.....


----------



## AFH

Several reviews of the Octovo are available, including page 1 of this thread.  The light is "warm" compared to the Kandle LED, with more of a tungsten cast.  Down side of the light, as reported, is it works best on a bare Kindle, or at least on a Kindle with a cover that is flexible enough at the top to allow the Octovo to be attached to the Kindle.  It will not work, as far as I know, by attaching it to any cover that is currently made.  Works great on my Kindle with either the Oberon cover or the JAVOedge flip.  Should work with the Prodigy but you may have to detach the upper elastic.  All the Solis requires to use it is to slip it over the top edge of the Kindle and swing out the light - it turns on automatically when you swing out the arm.  Their customer service, as an aside, is some of the best I've seen....


----------



## ayuryogini

clarkkent93 said:


> I just got my first Kindle this past weekend so trying to get the necessary accessories to make my purchase "complete".
> 
> I read mainly at night so the Octovo Solis is a must. No 2 ways around it. I wish it was selling through Amazon but it still isn't. I'm looking for a cover of some sort, whether that be a jacket or sleeve. Personally, I don't care if I read without the cover. That doesn't bother me. I'm disabled so most of my reading is at home. I'd like to get a leather cover from M-Edge. I'm debating between the M-Edge Page Sleeve or Prodigy Jacket.
> 
> Would anyone mind giving their best "guess" which would be better for me? Again, the jacket/cover/sleeve is mainly for protection. Most reading will be done without it. I also need to be able to use the Solis.
> 
> Ideas?


Personally, I prefer the M-Edge Prodigy; it can be folded back and the tab placed in the little channel to keep it folded back.
I'm just wondering if you've considered any other lights.

If you're going to get an M-Edge, I would highly recommend the e-luminator 2 light that is made for use with the M-Edge; I think the illumination of the e-luminator 2 light is superior to the Octovo and gives more consistent illumination to the whole screen; the Octovo is my 2nd favorite of the Kindle lights I've tried (Octovo, e-luminator, Verilux, Mighty Bright & Kandle) but if you're using the M-Edge, the e-luminator is excellent.

You don't say what your disability is; if it's hard to use your hands, it might be difficult for you to take the Kindle in and out of the Page Sleeve, as it's a snug fit.;

I mention the e-luminator only because you wrote you were new to Kindle, and I didn't know if you knew about them, not to try to talk you out of the Octovo; 
if you've decided you want an Octovo no matter what, then the M-Edge Go cover might work better for you; it's a bit smaller and might be easier to hold.

The Prodigy is a little larger, because it has space along the spine for the e-luminator light to sit; without that light, there is a gap there. However, the Octovo would work fine with that cover, because the straps have elastic, and would allow the Octovo to attach on top of the Kindle without any difficulty.

(Except for the GO jacket, I own all the other products above, and am letting you know my preferences from personal experience.)
Whatever you decide, though, they're all really good quality items and you can't go wrong with any of the above choices. In the end, it mostly boils down to personal preference. 
Let us know what you decide to get.
We also like pictures. 

Congratulations on your Kindle and welcome to Kindleboards.


----------



## AFH

+1 on the e-luminator light for the Prodigy; it's a great little light and is made for the cover (might work for the Go also; I'll have to look); advantage to the e-luminator is that you can leave it in the cover and just fold it down, so it's available all the time....


----------



## SandyLu562

Finally available on Amazon!
YAAY for free shipping !!











PS, this has been available for almost a week now. Guess they found another USA distributor ...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Just ordered it, it should be here tomorrow when my K2i arrives!


----------



## SandyLu562

The Octovo is a great little book light, doesn't provide quite enough light in a dark room to read without my glasses. When the AA battery runs low, the light will blink off every several minutes, then light up again . Couldn't figure out what was happening at first! I really like this light and for me, it was worth the premium price ($30 at the time).


----------



## AshMP

I really love this light...the sleek design, the compact size...it just works for me in theory.  But I am wondering if anyone has tried it with the new K3?  That would be the device I would purchase it for...so, I'm just wondering...

Thanks!


----------



## linda~lou

Italiahaircolor said:


> I really love this light...the sleek design, the compact size...it just works for me in theory. But I am wondering if anyone has tried it with the new K3? That would be the device I would purchase it for...so, I'm just wondering...
> 
> Thanks!


Yep, it fits with a little modification. I got a roll of Scotch foam double sided mounting tape,you only need to apply it to back side of the Octovo clip right over that little rubber thingy and it's just sticky enough that it holds securely and leaves no residue on the back of the Kindle. When the stickiness wears off you just reapply with a new piece. The roll is big and you need such a small piece, it will last a long time, I'm sure.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/171561/Scotch-Double-Sided-Foam-Mounting-Tape/?cm_mmc=Mercent-_-Google-_-Tape_and_Adhesives-_-171561&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=plusbox-beta&mr:trackingCode=2D38DB1A-EC81-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Monica of NY

linda~lou said:


> Yep, it fits with a little modification. I got a roll of Scotch foam double sided mounting tape,you only need to apply it to back side of the Octovo clip right over that little rubber thingy and it's just sticky enough that it holds securely and leaves no residue on the back of the Kindle. When the stickiness wears off you just reapply with a new piece. The roll is big and you need such a small piece, it will last a long time, I'm sure.
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/171561/Scotch-Double-Sided-Foam-Mounting-Tape/?cm_mmc=Mercent-_-Google-_-Tape_and_Adhesives-_-171561&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=plusbox-beta&mr:trackingCode=2D38DB1A-EC81-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


Is there a lot of "play" in the grip without this tape?


----------



## linda~lou

no. not a whole lot of play, as long as you hold the Kindle upright it will stay on, thinking if you laid the Kindle down the light would fall off.  That's why I stuck the little piece of double sided tape on one side.


----------

